# Baby Portrait - feedback??



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok so I've finished a portrait for a customer, feedback/critique would be appreciated.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

not bad at all,but if have to go a bit deeper,,then i would say,,that the right eye is bigger then the left,,and you might need to pay some attention to the lips,,they havent got an outline,,try to just make the shape using a thin line and just make it darker and blend it.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback! I find it pretty hard sometimes to draw the eyes exactly the same, but im still practicing and im sure I'll master the eyes and lips soon


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

here is a good link where u can look, try and learn how to draw parts of a face 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=UUlM2LuQ1q5WEc23462tQzBg&feature=plcp


----------

